# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Las lluvias no frenan las obras previstas para combatir una futura sequía

## Embalses

25-01-2009 (El País)El País

Llueve con frecuencia y, a veces, incluso nieva en Cataluña. Los pantanos de las cuencas internas, que son los que abastecen al área metropolitana, superan el 78% de su capacidad. La sequía es apenas un recuerdo. Ni siquiera malo porque sirvió para mucho. Se programaron diversas obras, unas coyunturales y otras con voluntad definitiva. La mayor parte de las segundas siguen su marcha a un ritmo que no afloja pese a que, hoy por hoy, no hay un horizonte de sequía. La sequía sirvió también, según recordaba anteayer el consejero de Medio Ambiente, Francesc Baltasar, para fomentar el sentimiento de ahorro. Se alcanzó el 20% en los momentos críticos; pero, recobrada la normalidad, el consumo es el 5% inferior al de las épocas más húmedas.
Las obras más adelantadas, porque en ellas confía el actual tripartito para hacer frente a un eventual episodio de sequía, son las relativas a las desalinizadoras. Sigue a buen ritmo la del Llobregat y está previsto que entre en funcionamiento antes del verano, en mayo o junio de este mismo año, según fuentes de la Agencia Catalana del Agua. Dará 60 hectómetros cúbicos anuales, algo menos del 10% de la capacidad total de los embalses de las cuencas internas, que suman 694 hectómetros cúbicos.

Un caso similar es la desalinizadora del Tordera, junto a Blanes (Selva). Se trata, en realidad, de una ampliación. La actual produce 10 hectómetros cúbicos y en otoño duplicará esa cantidad. De hecho, las obras van adelantadas, porque se había previsto que esta segunda fase estuviera lista el año que viene. La tercera fase, para alcanzar los 60 hectómetros cúbicos, tiene fecha de 2012. En estos momentos se ha licitado el anteproyecto de esta tercera ampliación.

La tercera gran desalinizadora, la de Cunit, tiene también licitado el proyecto constructivo. Sus aportaciones de agua potable empezarán a ser una realidad dentro de dos años.

Paralelamente, se ha mantenido el trabajo para recuperar pozos en desuso y efectuar nuevas captaciones. Los pozos recuperados son 256, y los nuevos, 39, que estarán listos para ser utilizados a lo largo de este año. También se ha trabajado en reforzar los acuíferos del Llobregat para frenar la intrusión marina y preservar el agua dulce de la zona.

Otro asunto son las conducciones. De momento ha decaído por completo la que tenía que permitir suministrar a Barcelona agua del Consorcio de Aguas de Tarragona, cuyo origen es el Ebro, pero se trabaja tanto en la conexión entre la desalinizadora de Blanes y Cardedeu como en la conexión entre la depuradora de Abrera y la de Sant Joan Despí. En el primer caso, la obra permitirá reducir las captaciones de agua del Ter y aumentar el caudal ecológico de este río. En el segundo, se busca poder intercambiar el agua del Ter y del Llobregat si surge un problema en cualquiera de las dos cuencas.

Finalmente, se ha terminado la tubería que parte de la depuradora de El Prat y remonta el Llobregat ocho kilómetros. Esta agua (de origen residual urbano, es decir, de las alcantarillas) debía aumentar el caudal del Llobregat antes de la planta potabilizadora de Sant Joan Despí. Sólo falta la planta eléctrica que permita el bombeo. No se han acelerado los trámites porque las abundantes lluvias hicieron innecesaria la operación
La recurrente falta de agua

La sequía pasada fue la última: ni la primera ni la más dura. De hecho, Barcelona se halla en una zona donde la madre naturaleza acostumbra a escatimar el agua. Los anales registran no pocos episodios de sequía. Uno de ellos, especialmente duro y que acabó con parte de las cosechas de cereales en el interior, se produjo en 1566 y 1567. Fue tan intensa que en primavera las lluvias fueron prácticamente nulas.

La más prolongada en el tiempo se registró de 1812 a 1818, con el récord de año más seco situado en 1817. Sin embargo, no hay noticia sobre las consecuencia socioeconómicas de este episodio, como tampoco del que se produjo entre 1910 y 1915.

Entre 1944 y 1950 se registra un nuevo periodo de sequía especialmente duro. Fueron muchos años secos que llevaron a que en 1950 Barcelona registrara cortes nocturnos de agua desde el 10 de julio hasta el mes de agosto. Para colmo de males, los cortes coincidieron con una ola de calor inusitado.

El año 1953 fue también muy seco, lo que que obligó a cortar el suministro en Barcelona hasta un 30% a determinadas horas del día.

Hubo nuevos episodios de sequía en 1953, pero el de mayor dureza se registró en 1973. Barcelona estuvo a punto de tener restricciones, paliadas apenas por la entrada en funcionamiento del embalse de La Baells.

También en Tarragona se encadenaron diversos años de sequía, que llegaron a su punto máximo en la década de los noventa, con un agua casi salobre debido a la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos. La situación terminó con la construcción del minitrasvase del Ebro, que aporta desde entonces agua a Tarragona y su entorno.

----------

